# Quilted Cats Pics



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

These quilted cloth cats look fairly innocent when viewed straight on, but seen from the side look a little suggestive.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2019)

debodun said:


> These quilted cloth cats look fairly innocent when viewed straight on, but seen from the side look a little suggestive.
> 
> View attachment 77308View attachment 77309



They appear to be great dust and web collectors.
Are they yours or are you selling them?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

They are mine, but not for sale at the present time.


----------

